# Transitioning to new potty



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

So Henry came home potty trained to pine pellets. After for a few months even though he went outside most of the time, he would still use the potty occasionally. But he hasn't used it for quite some time now.

Reading another potty thread, I was reminded (thank you Karen) that if I want to keep this as an option (and I do) I need to get him using it.

So here's the problem. After not using the potty for a while, Henry decided he really likes sleeping on the pine pellets when he's in his expen. In fact he prefers it to various beds I've tried, including one that I had in the living room that he liked. I have no idea why he likes those pellets. 

I'd like to get rid of the pine pellets and go to a track type potty. And hope I can get him to use if needed.

1) given that Henry hasn't been using the pellets how do I teach him that he can and should use a track pad? He definitely has a strong outside preference. 

2) Is it still possible to do that?

3) Is there any reason to pay a premium for a UGODOG vs a Richell Paw Trax? 

Any help appreciated.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Henry&Kate said:


> So Henry came home potty trained to pine pellets. After for a few months even though he went outside most of the time, he would still use the potty occasionally. But he hasn't used it for quite some time now.
> 
> Reading another potty thread, I was reminded (thank you Karen) that if I want to keep this as an option (and I do) I need to get him using it.
> 
> ...


I HOPE it's not too late. You may have to go back to an ex-pen for a while to enforce the pottying on the box. I am not familiar with the Richell one. I do know that the UgoDog is deep enough for a layer of litter under the grate. I much prefer litter, even under a grate, because it is biodegradable, and doesn't stink like pee pads. So that would be my question on the Richell... Is it deep enough to accommodate a layer of pellets?

Interestingly, we use a UgoDog in our travel trailer, simply because it's smaller than our other litter pans. While we were in VT last week on vacation, we had a couple of REALLY rainy days. I never saw one of the dogs use the UgoDog, but it HAD been peed on twice during those days, and I found one "pile" on it. SO nice in bad weather not to have to deal with wet dogs tracking in and out of the trailer!!!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

I think Henry's been on the computer, reading the forum. For the first time in _months_, he pooped in the litter! He was in his expen while I was in the shower and I found him curled up on the BED as well.

I looked at both the UGODOG and the Richell and the Richell is actually deeper than the UGODOG, but, it looks like the grate snaps down further into the tray which would probably prevent using litter.

I'll order one or the other this weekend and get that set up so he can get used to it. Even more than the weather, I'd like him to have an option if I need to be out without him for 4 or 5 hours. That doesn't happen much but I want to know I can.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> I HOPE it's not too late. You may have to go back to an ex-pen for a while to enforce the pottying on the box. I am not familiar with the Richell one. I do know that the UgoDog is deep enough for a layer of litter under the grate. I much prefer litter, even under a grate, because it is biodegradable, and doesn't stink like pee pads. So that would be my question on the Richell... Is it deep enough to accommodate a layer of pellets?
> 
> Interestingly, we use a UgoDog in our travel trailer, simply because it's smaller than our other litter pans. While we were in VT last week on vacation, we had a couple of REALLY rainy days. I never saw one of the dogs use the UgoDog, but it HAD been peed on twice during those days, and I found one "pile" on it. SO nice in bad weather not to have to deal with wet dogs tracking in and out of the trailer!!!


Please provide some clarity on these different indoor potty stations.

I tried the Grass Turf at 8 weeks and Patti instinctively used it, but it was a problem cleaning and the turf had an odor even after cleaning.

Then I read Paw Trax pads were the way to go and have purchased several. These are much better but as you mentioned there is an odor using pee pads under the Paw Trax. I read pee pads did not have an odor.

Now I see UgoDog and Pellets are other options.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

This has nothing to do with pee places, but some advice on bedding. Most dogs prefer breathable or cooler places to sleep (unless you keep your house colder). Most commercially made dog beds are made out of washable, or synthetic materials (not breathable). 100% cotton and/or down feathers breathe. I gave Tux an old folded cotton sheet which he LOVES!. He also has an old down pillow with 100% cotton case. He will climb on and sleep on that occasionally. Both the sheet and the pillow are placed in a snug little corner of the room behind a bench and adjacent to our nightstand. (It feels safe and den-like). You might try something like that with Henry. It's not the most attractive dog bed, but he can dig, make a nest, move it around and curl up in a big sheet. The pillow can act like another wall of protection from all the dangers that lurk in a dark room. He also has the option of moving off the sheet and on to the cold stone floor, but rarely does.


----------



## cishepard (Apr 8, 2018)

Tux's Mom said:


> This has nothing to do with pee places, but some advice on bedding. Most dogs prefer breathable or cooler places to sleep (unless you keep your house colder). Most commercially made dog beds are made out of washable, or synthetic materials (not breathable). 100% cotton and/or down feathers breathe. I gave Tux an old folded cotton sheet which he LOVES!. He also has an old down pillow with 100% cotton case. He will climb on and sleep on that occasionally. Both the sheet and the pillow are placed in a snug little corner of the room behind a bench and adjacent to our nightstand. (It feels safe and den-like). You might try something like that with Henry. It's not the most attractive dog bed, but he can dig, make a nest, move it around and curl up in a big sheet. The pillow can act like another wall of protection from all the dangers that lurk in a dark room. He also has the option of moving off the sheet and on to the cold stone floor, but rarely does.


This is great advice! In this hotter weather, I notice my dogs avoiding their dog beds and sleeping on the rug or even the lino floors - I'm going to offer them cotton sheets over their beds and see if they respond favourably. Thanks for the ideas!


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Thank you Tux's Mom. This is very good advice. I also feel a bit of idiot of not thinking about it given I'm a bit of a princess and the pea sort myself. When I rent a cottage these days I bring my own sheets having twice encountered 100% synthetic sheets and having to go and buy a cotton set in order to sleep. I'll make up a new bed for Henry. I couldn't figure out why he was started to prefer sleeping on the pine pellets (which are horse bedding material), which were clean of course because he didn't use it.

And still didn't use it. Obviously I didn't look closely enough. I decided to leave the poop there for an hour or so hoping to reinforce the llitter use. When I went to pick it up I learned it wasn't poop at all. It was a brown clip from his pen! That's what happens when you don't have your glasses on. I thought it was awfully strange he suddenly used the litter just when I started to get concerned about it.

I'll make up a new all natural bed for him and then once we move I'll do something more permanent when I can use my sewing machine again. thanks again.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

You are welcome. Keep in mind that a cotton sheet spread over anything synthetic, will also create a less breathable bed. I tried a cotton sheet on top of a dog bed, which was promptly snubbed by my Havanese prior to Tux. Hard natural floor (wood, stone, tile) with soft sheets or pillow work best especially if in a den-like location. Tux ALWAYS naps with his back against something. Never does he ever nap out in an open space. If he does, it's up against the base of a piece of furniture. They hate to poop where they sleep. They instinctively will sort out the most distant place to poop given the opportunity. Tux always goes outside, but doesn't mind peeing near the entrance to the building. When it is time to poop (once a day in the AM) he will pee at the front, then pull me with the leash as far away as he can get to poop on the farthest patch of grass he can find. This behavior began after he matured. He is now two years, 4 months old. When he was a pup (up to two years old), it didn't matter where he went but I made sure it was always outside (rain or shine). It's a great feeling knowing that he does NOT want to potty anywhere near his home.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Henry&Kate said:


> I think Henry's been on the computer, reading the forum. For the first time in _months_, he pooped in the litter! He was in his expen while I was in the shower and I found him curled up on the BED as well.
> 
> I looked at both the UGODOG and the Richell and the Richell is actually deeper than the UGODOG, but, it looks like the grate snaps down further into the tray which would probably prevent using litter.
> 
> I'll order one or the other this weekend and get that set up so he can get used to it. Even more than the weather, I'd like him to have an option if I need to be out without him for 4 or 5 hours. That doesn't happen much but I want to know I can.


Honestly, Kate, my guys only use the litter boxes if there is no other choice at this point... which is fine with me! But I do find, over time, that FI I find pee or poop in the house, (or travel trailer) it is always in a litter box. Which is exactly why they are there. I think of them the way I think of Porta-potties I don't LIEK using a porta-potty and will avoid it if there are other options. But I'll use it if I have to! LOL!

As far as sleeping on it is concerned, as long as he only sleeps on it when it's clean (and it sounds like he does) it really isn't a problem except to our sensibilities. I don't want to take a nap in my bathroom, but it's clean enough that if I DID, it wouldn't harm me in any way!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> Please provide some clarity on these different indoor potty stations.
> 
> I tried the Grass Turf at 8 weeks and Patti instinctively used it, but it was a problem cleaning and the turf had an odor even after cleaning.
> 
> ...


I think you just said it 

artificial grass is IMPOSSIBLE to clean well enough that I can tolerate it in my home BTDT.

I've never had the Paw Trax thing, so can't comment But peed-on pee pads most certainly DO smell enough that _I_ can't stand them. (and then there is the environmental impact)

You'd have to let a bix with wood pellets in it get really, REALLY bad before you'd smell it The wood absorbs all the odor. I am VERY sensitive to odors, and I keep a litter box in the corner of our kitchen. There is no smell.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Henry&Kate said:


> Thank you Tux's Mom. This is very good advice. I also feel a bit of idiot of not thinking about it given I'm a bit of a princess and the pea sort myself. When I rent a cottage these days I bring my own sheets having twice encountered 100% synthetic sheets and having to go and buy a cotton set in order to sleep. I'll make up a new bed for Henry. I couldn't figure out why he was started to prefer sleeping on the pine pellets (which are horse bedding material), which were clean of course because he didn't use it.
> 
> And still didn't use it. Obviously I didn't look closely enough. I decided to leave the poop there for an hour or so hoping to reinforce the llitter use. When I went to pick it up I learned it wasn't poop at all. It was a brown clip from his pen! That's what happens when you don't have your glasses on. I thought it was awfully strange he suddenly used the litter just when I started to get concerned about it.
> 
> I'll make up a new all natural bed for him and then once we move I'll do something more permanent when I can use my sewing machine again. thanks again.


Ha!!! LOL!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Tux's Mom said:


> You are welcome. Keep in mind that a cotton sheet spread over anything synthetic, will also create a less breathable bed. I tried a cotton sheet on top of a dog bed, which was promptly snubbed by my Havanese prior to Tux. Hard natural floor (wood, stone, tile) with soft sheets or pillow work best especially if in a den-like location. Tux ALWAYS naps with his back against something. Never does he ever nap out in an open space. If he does, it's up against the base of a piece of furniture. They hate to poop where they sleep. They instinctively will sort out the most distant place to poop given the opportunity. Tux always goes outside, but doesn't mind peeing near the entrance to the building. When it is time to poop (once a day in the AM) he will pee at the front, then pull me with the leash as far away as he can get to poop on the farthest patch of grass he can find. This behavior began after he matured. He is now two years, 4 months old. When he was a pup (up to two years old), it didn't matter where he went but I made sure it was always outside (rain or shine). It's a great feeling knowing that he does NOT want to potty anywhere near his home.


This is true with mine too. While they rarely use the litter boxes in good weather, when they do, it is almost always to pee. They have to be DESPERATE to poop indoors. Like when we were camping, and it was raining so hard that the expen outside (under the awning) was a river. THEN one of them did poop on the UgoDog. (not sure which one, as I didn't see it happen) :grin2: Most of the time, the hold the poop and wait until they can get outside.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> I HOPE it's not too late. You may have to go back to an ex-pen for a while to enforce the pottying on the box. I am not familiar with the Richell one. I do know that the UgoDog is deep enough for a layer of litter under the grate. I much prefer litter, even under a grate, because it is biodegradable, and doesn't stink like pee pads. So that would be my question on the Richell... Is it deep enough to accommodate a layer of pellets?
> 
> Interestingly, we use a UgoDog in our travel trailer, simply because it's smaller than our other litter pans. While we were in VT last week on vacation, we had a couple of REALLY rainy days. I never saw one of the dogs use the UgoDog, but it HAD been peed on twice during those days, and I found one "pile" on it. SO nice in bad weather not to have to deal with wet dogs tracking in and out of the trailer!!!


I've spent a fortune on indoor training pads. First I used Turf Grass which worked but for various reasons I didn't like it. I switched to Paw Trax pads because I read on this website they were the best. I own five of those because we have a second home and are house breaking. :Cry: She's actually doing quite well. Surprisingly it's been easy. Although, I eventually want these indoor potty pads out of public view.

I agree the potty pads do not hide urine oder. But, I also don't like the appearance after Patti has used them several times.

Now I see there are other options such as UgoDog and using litter pans. What type of pellets do you use? How often do they need to be emptied? Could you be a little more specific of the benefits since you've probably tried everything. Thanks!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> I've spent a fortune on indoor training pads. First I used Turf Grass which worked but for various reasons I didn't like it. I switched to Paw Trax pads because I read on this website they were the best. I own five of those because we have a second home and are house breaking. :Cry: She's actually doing quite well. Surprisingly it's been easy. Although, I eventually want these indoor potty pads out of public view.
> 
> I agree the potty pads do not hide urine oder. But, I also don't like the appearance after Patti has used them several times.
> 
> Now I see there are other options such as UgoDog and using litter pans. What type of pellets do you use? How often do they need to be emptied? Could you be a little more specific of the benefits since you've probably tried everything. Thanks!


I use Equine Pine (or the Tractor Supply equivalent).

You really never have to COMPLETELY empty it, as long as you remove the wet spots regularly. (they are obvious, because they make a little mound and turn a slightly darker color)

The benefits are that they really completely eliminate odor, as long as they are cleaned regularly, and they are completely biodegradable, so more eco-friendly.

I like covered litter boxes, which is why I use the UgoDog (or the old Rascal Dogs, which are even better, but no longer sold in the U.S.) The grid keeps pieces of litter from getting kicked out and underfoot (which HURTS to step on!!!) and it also keeps the dog from eating it. Most dogs don't but I have one who has occasional tummy problems, and when he is having a tummy problem, he tries to eat ANYTHING he can put in his mouth. The grate keeps him away from the litter.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> I use Equine Pine (or the Tractor Supply equivalent).
> 
> You really never have to COMPLETELY empty it, as long as you remove the wet spots regularly. (they are obvious, because they make a little mound and turn a slightly darker color)
> 
> ...


Is the Equine Pine for a cat litter box ... or is what you're using different?


----------



## Henry&Kate (Mar 29, 2017)

Equine Pine are pine pellets that are sold as bedding material for horses. They're about an inch long and slightly smaller than a pencil in diameter. A 40 LB bag costs about $6, which is cheap but a 40 lb bag is larger than I like to handle. I've never seen it sold in smaller bags.

when they get wet they turn into a something like sawdust that you can scoop out with a small dustbin. Poop just sits right on top. It wasn't designed to be a cat litter although I know some people who do use it for that. They don't smell when wet although they have a faint pine smell when new. 

You can buy them at any feed store and I think even some of the big box stores like Home Depot may sell it. Tractor Supply definitely does.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Henry&Kate said:


> Equine Pine are pine pellets that are sold as bedding material for horses. They're about an inch long and slightly smaller than a pencil in diameter. A 40 LB bag costs about $6, which is cheap but a 40 lb bag is larger than I like to handle. I've never seen it sold in smaller bags.
> 
> when they get wet they turn into a something like sawdust that you can scoop out with a small dustbin. Poop just sits right on top. It wasn't designed to be a cat litter although I know some people who do use it for that. They don't smell when wet although they have a faint pine smell when new.
> 
> You can buy them at any feed store and I think even some of the big box stores like Home Depot may sell it. Tractor Supply definitely does.


Below is a link to Chewy selling cat little pellets called Equine Pine. I assume this is the same thing you've getting at Tractor Supply.

How do you use these pellets? I thought I might see if they would work under a Paw Tracx Pad.

https://www.chewy.com/simply-pine-c...zIDQfWIvFn14ckUCytfoAKflZ9NgpbykaAsEUEALw_wcB


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> Is the Equine Pine for a cat litter box ... or is what you're using different?


No, "Equine" Pine is horse bedding.  Never use cat litter in a dog litter box. You can also use hardwood stove pellets if you have a litter box covered with a grid, but there is no guarantee what types of wood are used in stove pellets because they are meant to be burned. Equine Pine (and the generic equivalents) are horse bedding, and horses put EVERYTHING in their mouths. So they are made exclusively of pine and are non-toxic if the dog happens to eat one here and there.

Cat litter, especially clumping ones, could be a HUGE problem if the dog swallowed them.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> Below is a link to Chewy selling cat little pellets called Equine Pine. I assume this is the same thing you've getting at Tractor Supply.
> 
> How do you use these pellets? I thought I might see if they would work under a Paw Tracx Pad.
> 
> https://www.chewy.com/simply-pine-c...zIDQfWIvFn14ckUCytfoAKflZ9NgpbykaAsEUEALw_wcB


Well, from what I see on the bag, those are called "Simply Pine". Which makes sense for something not meant for equines. I'd have to see them in person... my guess is that the pellets are made smaller for a cat to dig in. But they would probably work... at 3x the price.


----------



## tklp55 (Mar 29, 2018)

Funny this should come up today. I just eliminated the pan with Equine Fresh today. Diva was supposedly totally trained to it when I got her in March. She immediately preferred going outside. Sometimes she'd use it but just as well go on the floor, even in her x-pen. We have a pet door that she loves but still comes to get me to take her out to go, and that's every 2 hours or less. We eventually put the pan in the garage for her to use during downpours or whatever but she almost never uses it, and when she did she'd generally have her rear where it landed next to it!
I decided today it may just give mice building material, so away it went. The pan is clean and stored.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Henry&Kate said:


> Equine Pine are pine pellets that are sold as bedding material for horses. They're about an inch long and slightly smaller than a pencil in diameter. A 40 LB bag costs about $6, which is cheap but a 40 lb bag is larger than I like to handle. I've never seen it sold in smaller bags.
> 
> when they get wet they turn into a something like sawdust that you can scoop out with a small dustbin. Poop just sits right on top. It wasn't designed to be a cat litter although I know some people who do use it for that. They don't smell when wet although they have a faint pine smell when new.
> 
> You can buy them at any feed store and I think even some of the big box stores like Home Depot may sell it. Tractor Supply definitely does.


Which potty pad did you get? Paw Trax or UgoDog? I have Trax and want to try the Equine Pine Pellets. I wonder if the Pellets work with this pad. During the summer I'm currently living in a small remote town and don't have local access to the Pellets. The local Tractor Supply has 40lb Equine Pine Shavings. The bag is only $5 but I hesitated because it's such a big bag. Looks to me like the shavings might work better than Pellets but hesitated on trying it.

Does anyone have an opinion?

I could order the Pine Cat Little Pellets from Amazon. They're probably the same thing and Equine Pine Pellets


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> Which potty pad did you get? Paw Trax or UgoDog? I have Trax and want to try the Equine Pine Pellets. I wonder if the Pellets work with this pad. During the summer I'm currently living in a small remote town and don't have local access to the Pellets. The local Tractor Supply has 40lb Equine Pine Shavings. The bag is only $5 but I hesitated because it's such a big bag. Looks to me like the shavings might work better than Pellets but hesitated on trying it.
> 
> Does anyone have an opinion?
> 
> I could order the Pine Cat Little Pellets from Amazon. They're probably the same thing and Equine Pine Pellets


I would DEFINITELY not use shavings. They will get caught in Havanese fur, and they will be just about impossible to clean out just the wet spots.

If you live in a remote area, I would think you'd have SOME kind of feed and grain store around... Agway? They should have them too.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Mikki said:


> I hesitated because it's such a big bag.


The nice thing is it lasts forever so wrangling the huge bag in and out of the car is at least a rare occurrence.

I used to store it in a tall garbage can in the garage but now I use these bins from Ikea. https://m.ikea.com/us/en/catalog/products/art/70255899/
My husband also used them for his BBQ/smoker wood chips and they all stack but I don't have to move anything around to access them.

In the house I keep an ice bucket (with a lid) filled with pellets to have a small supply close by. I could have used any smaller container but it's right outside our guest bathroom and can't be hidden away easily. This is almost exactly what I found at Home Goods
















I do occasionally find pee when I didn't know he used it, which makes me happy. He has never, ever pooped on it. I really wish I could get him to. We have fallen out of the habit of using it in summer weather and I've been meaning to start using it at bedtime. This reminds me to do it tonight!

I have u-go-dog and another random amazon find with higher walls. I like the u-go-dog better because he doesn't lift his leg or anything and it's low and less conspicious, but it does feel a little wide. I don't know that he can aim well enough to use something smaller, though.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Scout favorite places to sleep are the stone fireplace hearth, hardwood or bathroom tile floor. Truffles always curls up in a blanket. We have several beds, but they are rarely used.
Scout and Truffles always go potty outside. Truffles was trained as a puppy to go on pads and will still use them occasionally at night. When she was a puppy I bought a few different systems with grates, but she wouldn't use them. We had a problem with her missing the center. I just went back to pads, but put a few down so she wouldn't miss. Anyway...a few weeks ago I bought this silicone training pad which has worked out great for her. It does require using a wee pad.


----------

